# Super Blue chickens



## Sara Silver

Anyone had any experience with the super blue breed of chicken? I just found out about this breed, which supposedly produces large eggs in several shades of blue at the rate of about 5 wk... I've been looking for a blue egg-layer and doing my research for a while, so I was surprised to hear of this breed for the first time tonight when apparently, there have been many sold in the 2015, 2016 & 2017 seasons...

They sound almost too good to be true, which is why I'm looking for personal accounts from someone not trying to sell me one!


----------



## Steinwand

I've never heard of that strain I wouldn't buy EEs they don't consistently lay blue eggs at all but other than that I have no idea


----------



## Sara Silver

Steinwand said:


> I've never heard of that strain I wouldn't buy EEs they don't consistently lay blue eggs at all but other than that I have no idea


I have one EE, my first chicken. So I was happy to have any color she produced and she is sweet to boot. I just got very lucky that she produces baby blue eggs. Of course since my husband found her first egg and told me he got a "mint green" egg, it took me a bit to realize she was laying blue. In fact, it was only when I compared her egg to the light, sage green of my cream legbar that I was sure. Still, I would like to have another hen who lays a deeper blue...


----------



## Steinwand

My EEs lay something like a white egg sprayed with the lightest green


----------



## seminole wind

I had an EE that laid pink eggs. The owner said they pass that on. Fun!


----------



## sarapaigec

Sara Silver said:


> Anyone had any experience with the super blue breed of chicken? I just found out about this breed, which supposedly produces large eggs in several shades of blue at the rate of about 5 wk... I've been looking for a blue egg-layer and doing my research for a while, so I was surprised to hear of this breed for the first time tonight when apparently, there have been many sold in the 2015, 2016 & 2017 seasons...
> 
> They sound almost too good to be true, which is why I'm looking for personal accounts from someone not trying to sell me one!


I have 5 Super Blue females. They are all white with muffs and beard and a few have light flecks of color. They lay lots of large, light blue eggs and they are great mamas with a friendly personality. I will definitely be breeding some more this year. We were breeding French Black Copper Marans and Swedish Flowers but were're so happy with these Super Blues, that we'll be focusing on them.


----------



## dawg53

Welcome to the forum Sarapaigec. I've never seen these type of EE's. Thanks for posting pics and they are good looking birds.


----------



## Maryellen

They are really pretty and i love the color of their eggs


----------



## HPH

Sara Silver said:


> Anyone had any experience with the super blue breed of chicken? I just found out about this breed, which supposedly produces large eggs in several shades of blue at the rate of about 5 wk... I've been looking for a blue egg-layer and doing my research for a while, so I was surprised to hear of this breed for the first time tonight when apparently, there have been many sold in the 2015, 2016 & 2017 seasons...
> 
> They sound almost too good to be true, which is why I'm looking for personal accounts from someone not trying to sell me one!


----------



## HPH

Sara Silver said:


> Anyone had any experience with the super blue breed of chicken? I just found out about this breed, which supposedly produces large eggs in several shades of blue at the rate of about 5 wk... I've been looking for a blue egg-layer and doing my research for a while, so I was surprised to hear of this breed for the first time tonight when apparently, there have been many sold in the 2015, 2016 & 2017 seasons...
> 
> They sound almost too good to be true, which is why I'm looking for personal accounts from someone not trying to sell me one!


----------



## HPH

I have some Super Blue pullets. When they start laying, I will post results.


----------



## robin416

HPH said:


> I have some Super Blue pullets. When they start laying, I will post results.


Pics would be wonderful. That's a hint.


----------



## HPH

robin416 said:


> Pics would be wonderful. That's a hint.











There are 3 like this in the hatchery assortment I received. Super blues or Snowy ee. I won't know for sure until they're older. They are very similar when babies.








Super Blue. Snowy ee


----------



## robin416

I'm confused, EE's lay blue eggs. Don't they? 

Is the pic on the right supposed to be a super blue?


----------



## Maryellen

EE's can lay blue, light green,tan,cream,white. Since they are a mix you cant guarantee egg color. Ameracauna, legbar, and a few other breeds lay blue eggs


----------



## HPH

robin416 said:


> I'm confused, EE's lay blue eggs. Don't they?
> 
> Is the pic on the right supposed to be a super blue?


The one on the left is the hatchery pic of their super blue egger. I received 3 yellow chicks in an assortment. They weren't banded, so they are either super blue or Snowy ee. I'll have to wait until they are grown to tell the difference. They are very similar as babies. I will post pics of them as adults. Looks like the sb will have a beard. Definitely the bigger of the two. They're almost 4 weeks old now.


----------



## HPH

Maryellen said:


> EE's can lay blue, light green,tan,cream,white. Since they are a mix you cant guarantee egg color. Ameracauna, legbar, and a few other breeds lay blue eggs


The super blue is the hatchery's breed. They say they are in the early stages of development, so they can't guarantee they will lay blue, but that is what they are being bred for.


----------



## robin416

Learn something new everyday. The challenge is remembering. 

I wonder if anyone has ever counted how many different breeds of chickens there are. Bet it would be a mind boggling number.


----------



## HPH

robin416 said:


> Learn something new everyday. The challenge is remembering.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has ever counted how many different breeds of chickens there are. Bet it would be a mind boggling number.


I'll bet. Lol


----------



## CaffeineADD4life

sarapaigec said:


> I have 5 Super Blue females. They are all white with muffs and beard and a few have light flecks of color. They lay lots of large, light blue eggs and they are great mamas with a friendly personality. I will definitely be breeding some more this year. We were breeding French Black Copper Marans and Swedish Flowers but were're so happy with these Super Blues, that we'll be focusing on them.


Sorry I realize this was 3 years ago, but I would love to know if you ever tried breeding the Super Blues with the Murans? I'm dying to know what those eggs would look like! Thank you.


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> Learn something new everyday. The challenge is remembering.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has ever counted how many different breeds of chickens there are. Bet it would be a mind boggling number.


And it would not remain a finite number.


----------



## robin416

Nope, people just have to change things.


----------

